

White House Weighs Sanctions After Second Breach of a Computer System - joewee
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/13/us/white-house-weighs-sanctions-after-second-breach-of-a-computer-system.html

======
killerpopiller
quite shocking the lack of 2FA for data containing the most sensitive
information about private, also non-government persons as well as chinese
people with us-ties. This sounds like the kind of compromise which costs
people their life.

Maybe the US stops investing in its offensive powers and funnel their
ressources into devensive measures.

